# Started Another Round Last Night!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 13, 2021)

Hey all, it was time to get another batch of Biltong and Chilli Bites hung.  Was able to get them hung last night after work.  This batch is elk!


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2021)

Justin looks good nice job
Richie


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 13, 2021)

Heck yeah Justin. I can vouch that's gonna be delicious!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 13, 2021)

Where is smell-a-vision when you need it????  If you need any help with the extras, I'll send you my address and pay the shipping.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks like another good batch!

Ryan


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 14, 2021)

Looks good Justin.

I think im going to buy a biltong box. My drum is such a large footprint.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2021)

Looks great Justin. I bet it's gonna taste even better

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 14, 2021)

Looks good , Elk sounds good to me
David


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2021)

Looks Mighty Tasty, Justin!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 14, 2021)

Oh yum!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 14, 2021)

tropics said:


> Justin looks good nice job
> Richie



Thanks bud, appreciate it and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 15, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah Justin. I can vouch that's gonna be delicious!



Thanks Jake, we do enjoy this stuff!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 15, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Where is smell-a-vision when you need it????  If you need any help with the extras, I'll send you my address and pay the shipping.



Ha, thanks!  I don’t mind sharing, pm me your address.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 15, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks like another good batch!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan, appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 15, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Looks good Justin.
> 
> I think im going to buy a biltong box. My drum is such a large footprint.



Thanks Rick, appreciate that and the like!

Have you decided what box your going to get?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 15, 2021)

The clear mellerware seems to be sold out at the jimmies in GA, so i may go with the biltong box from SA.
Lo said i can get it wired for our voltage use.

Mellerware Biltong King. So far i have only found it wired for 22v South African. I would have to buy a converter or replace the light, fan and wiring.
Jimmies Sauces in GA is out of stock but sells for $119






The Biltong Box i can get wired for 110v. 2 KG it holds.
Ground shipping with Ins from SA is around $33.30
US $72.03 AND Ins would be $105 but can take 2-6 weeks


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2021)

Finished up and sliced a piece!  














Pretty tasty stuff!

Thanks for lookin all!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 19, 2021)

Tasty morsels!

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 20, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Tasty morsels!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan, appreciate ya dropping a line and the like!


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 21, 2021)

Justin, I missed this one but your Biltong and CB look awesome!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 27, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks great Justin. I bet it's gonna taste even better
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris, appreciate the kind words and point!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 27, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Looks good , Elk sounds good to me
> David



Thanks, elk is a really tasty option!  Appreciate you dropping a line and the like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 28, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty, Justin!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear, appreciate the kind words and like!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 28, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Oh yum!



Thank you for dropping a line!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 28, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Justin, I missed this one but your Biltong and CB look awesome!



Appreciate the kind words and likes CM!   Thank you!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks for the likes....


 smokeymose



 normanaj



 TNJAKE


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 25, 2021)

Wow a big hanging there Justin. I was wondering how I missed this until I looked at the date of the post. i was in Florida with the Amish.

Warren


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 25, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow a big hanging there Justin. I was wondering how I missed this until I looked at the date of the post. i was in Florida with the Amish.
> 
> Warren


Appreciate ya dropping a line Warren, thanks for the like too!  

Hope you had a nice trip!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 26, 2021)

Was a great trip. I drive the Amish often this was my 9th trip to Florida with this family.

Thanks for the like Justin it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

